# Epson ET 2720 Easysubli issues



## noodles38 (Feb 2, 2021)

I have an Epson ET 2720 and I am trying to print on Easysubli but I am getting the pizza rolls and the streaking. I have changed my setting on the printer to thinker paper and slowing down the print process but I am still getting the marks. Is there other settings that I need to change in the driver to stop this from happing? 

TIA


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooops! Looks like no one commented when you first posted this. In case you are still interested in input, I'll take a shot.

So you turned off High Speed and set print Quality to the Maximum setting allowed for the paper type? I'm not sure what Paper Type is recommended for EasySubli, but I'd probably use the Plain Paper setting.

All that said, you can avoid the those issues and get a better looking result in general by printing the art (reversed) to regular sublimation paper and then heat pressing that on top of blank EasySubli when you press that on the shirt.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

EDITED

I have the same issue on occasion. I've tried cleaning the pizza wheels (there are a bunch of videos online, not necessarily the 2720), but that didn't seem to help in my case.



NoXid said:


> So you turned off High Speed and set print Quality to the Maximum setting allowed for the paper type? I'm not sure what Paper Type is recommended for EasySubli, but I'd probably use the Plain Paper setting.


I use presentation matte thickness setting to get the most ink on the page, hence the most vivid color, but it would be worth trying to go down to plain paper or setting in-between those to test what the tradeoff would be to the pizza wheel solution. To OP, thicker paper setting is part of the problem, not the solution of pizza wheel marks. I don't know about the effect of the pressure of the wheels on paper, if the printer adjusts for thickness, but as I understand it, more ink on thicker paper is the problem as the wheels pick up wet ink.



NoXid said:


> All that said, you can avoid the those issues and get a better looking result in general by printing the art (reversed) to regular sublimation paper and then heat pressing that on top of blank EasySubli when you press that on the shirt.


This is interesting, first time I've heard this. I would not intuitively think this would work well because I imagine you'd have to press at the lower temperature for the EasySubli to not ruin it, and would then not get the full transfer off the regular sublimation paper that requires higher temp/time, but I guess the EasySubli absorbs it easier than other substrates.

So probably tack down the EasySubli for a few seconds first, then press both together with EasySubli press settings?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

TeedUp said:


> ... So probably tack down the EasySubli for a few seconds first, then press both together with EasySubli press settings?


That's how I would imagine doing it, else I'd be worried about maintaining alignment. It seems people use the normal EasySubli temp. I've been researching sub options recently, and I kept coming across mention of pressing EasySubli with sub paper to get brighter sharper images than you can via direct printing. Haven't tried it either way myself, just relating what I've read. I'll be giving it a whirl next week. Since I have a printer setup for sub mugs, figured I might as well explore all the _horse-with-paper-cone-taped-to-its-forehead_ possibilities  Maybe one of them won't totally suck.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

NoXid said:


> That's how I would imagine doing it, else I'd be worried about maintaining alignment. It seems people use the normal EasySubli temp. I've been researching sub options recently, and I kept coming across mention of pressing EasySubli with sub paper to get brighter sharper images than you can via direct printing. Haven't tried it either way myself, just relating what I've read. I'll be giving it a whirl next week. Since I have a printer setup for sub mugs, figured I might as well explore all the _horse-with-paper-cone-taped-to-its-forehead_ possibilities  Maybe one of them won't totally suck.


Let us know when you turn out a real unicorn


----------



## mbord427 (Jun 9, 2021)

TeedUp said:


> Let us know when you turn out a real unicorn





NoXid said:


> That's how I would imagine doing it, else I'd be worried about maintaining alignment. It seems people use the normal EasySubli temp. I've been researching sub options recently, and I kept coming across mention of pressing EasySubli with sub paper to get brighter sharper images than you can via direct printing. Haven't tried it either way myself, just relating what I've read. I'll be giving it a whirl next week. Since I have a printer setup for sub mugs, figured I might as well explore all the _horse-with-paper-cone-taped-to-its-forehead_ possibilities  Maybe one of them won't totally suck.





TeedUp said:


> EDITED
> 
> I have the same issue on occasion. I've tried cleaning the pizza wheels (there are a bunch of videos online, not necessarily the 2720), but that didn't seem to help in my case.
> 
> ...


I cannot get my Epson 2720 to accept my easysubli paper? I will not take it. Is it too thick or what?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

mbord427 said:


> I cannot get my Epson 2720 to accept my easysubli paper? I will not take it. Is it too thick or what?


Print on regular sublimation paper instead (to test it out, you can use plain paper if you don't have sub paper). Press the EasySubli to the garment for like 5 seconds to stick it in place, then lay your printed sublimation paper over it and press for a more traditional sublimation time/temp, like 385 for 40 seconds. As with "normal" sublimation, you'll need to mirror the art. To avoid a white border at the edges, make the print a little larger than the EasySubli.

If you need to print something on the EasySubli in order to give your cutter something to follow, I've no suggestions for you, but perhaps someone will. (My own experiments have been limited to simple shapes.)


----------



## Coryalan1970 (Jun 25, 2021)

noodles38 said:


> I have an Epson ET 2720 and I am trying to print on Easysubli but I am getting the pizza rolls and the streaking. I have changed my setting on the printer to thinker paper and slowing down the print process but I am still getting the marks. Is there other settings that I need to change in the driver to stop this from happing?
> 
> TIA


I also have an epson 2720 do no try printing on the easy subli print on your a sub sublimation paper and then sublimate to the easy subli paper. That is the only way I found that it works the best.


----------



## sdragon67 (Dec 23, 2021)

mbord427 said:


> I cannot get my Epson 2720 to accept my easysubli paper? I will not take it. Is it too thick or what?


 I just printed 4 sheets perfect and heat dried them under my heat press holding it closed close but not on the paper. Worked perfect. Then on the 5 image. if keeps booting the paper out and continue to print with no paper. I ran maintenance, all good it will print other things, but now wont print EasySubli all in the matter of less than an hour


----------



## Rich l (11 mo ago)

Same exact thing is happening on mine after 4 successful times.


----------

